# Tamiya Midnight Pumpkin Decals



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Any one know a good way to apply the Blue Flame decals to a Tamiya Midnight Pumpkin with out having them wrinkle when being applied to the very curvy fenders? Suggestions much appreciated


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

It is interesting that you mentioned a hair dryer as I had thought of trying that myself. I figured if I posted on here I would get an answer from someone more knowledgeable than my self.
When applying emblems to cars and motorcycles that were decals, for instance the big bird on the hood of an mid 70's Trans Am, we would always wet the hood down and apply a little soap, then like you mentioned we would use a squeegee to get the air and water out. We used some home made tools as well.
I would like to make this application come out as nice as possible, as this is an original 1987 Midnight Pumpkin with the working headlight option, original short oil filled shock and I added aluminum rear lower shock mounts that pivot. It also had installed on it when I got it, 1987 Blackfoot wheels and tires.It also had a front shock tower brace installed. I just finished painting it with GM Lacquer paint and want to make the rest of the restoration look nice. Then when it's done I'll sell it but in the meantime I just want to look as good as it runs


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I thought using the hairdryer would be the way to go with these decals, just due to the curves on the Pumpkin body
That Globe liner you have there is a beauty!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW, those Trucks are gorgeous! Love that Knight Hauler in Black and gold too. Nice collection. I'll post up some pics of my Pumpkin when it's finished


----------

